# Pigeon in the rain



## Pigeonwatcher

I was watching a wood pigeon in the pouring rain in the garden. He squatted down and raised first one wing and then the other to let the teeming rain wash under his wings. I have never seen this behaviour before. Is it usual? thanks.


----------



## Glyn

its Called Getting A Shower LOL  Really


----------



## Luke0987654321

my pigeons do it when ever it rains, it hardly ever does so when i does they are out there getting soaked


----------



## spirit wings

Pigeonwatcher said:


> I was watching a wood pigeon in the pouring rain in the garden. He squatted down and raised first one wing and then the other to let the teeming rain wash under his wings. I have never seen this behaviour before. Is it usual? thanks.


yes it is normal, pigeons love to bath, my homers were out and I had a sprinkler on, they laid on the ground with one wing up to catch the water drops. sometimes they do the same sitting in the sun to catch all the sun they can or dry out from a bath.


----------



## Ed

yup very much usual.
my pigeons go out in the aviary and do that all the time.
looks like they are doing yoga lol


----------



## george simon

Pigeonwatcher said:


> I was watching a wood pigeon in the pouring rain in the garden. He was squatting down. He then raised first one wing and then the other to let the rain run down under his wings. I've never seen this before. Is it usual? Thanks.


*Yes this is normal I have seen them do this in the bath water and I have seen them do the same thing just sucking up the sun.*GEORGE


----------



## plamenh

One of my PMV birds is even grunting when it does that, so it is just like someone singing in the shower.


----------



## christopher1

*Hello*

Yeah it makes it usually and all the birds do that,,,, and why cant you post any pics of it,,,,


----------



## leencyfroz

Strangely, I noticed that they may die standing, then standing, even after his death. One cold spring morning, not long ago, a cafe on the way home I saw two birds at the foot of one side of large cement planter of the bridge. One of them was standing next to the pot, enough to completely close the rain.


----------

